# My Tank Pictures - From Brand New To Now!



## Daveyman (Jan 28, 2009)

http://s410.photobucket.com/albums/pp184/DaveysFishes/

Hey!
That's some of my pictures, I'll be posting newer ones soon =)

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

the best part is that you have the little mermaid in your tank!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cute tank .


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Woah, blue gravels *shivers*.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Daveyman (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha!

Thanks the little mermaid - don't ask!
And I love the blue gravel! haha


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I know, some people like it and some don't. I am the later unfortunately.
Welcome to the board 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a big bucket of 'brilliant blue' gravel I'd give to anyone on this forum. I have big castle I'd part with for a modest sum, too.



Daveyman said:


> Haha!
> 
> Thanks the little mermaid - don't ask!
> And I love the blue gravel! haha


----------

